

Singletons are Pathological Liars (2008) - nkurz
http://misko.hevery.com/2008/08/17/singletons-are-pathological-liars

======
MatthewPhillips
I'm not one to defend singletons (been burned by them myself), but this is a
pretty poor example of why they suck. Any singleton that requires an outside
.init() call is a pretty poor singleton. The whole point vs. globals is that
they are lazy loaded. Why not:

    
    
      getInstance() {
         if(_instance == null) { init(); }
    
         return _instance;
      }

